# Silver Soldering for Everyone



## Rustkolector (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi,
For those hesitant to do much hard silver soldering (brazing) there is a magazine currently in the Barnes & Noble craft magazine section entitled "Everyone's Guide to How to Solder Jewelry" $14.99. I spent an hour reading it and found a lot of good information even though I have done a fair amount of silver brazing. I almost bought it. The magazine covers techniques, tools, torches, fluxes, solders, pickles, and lot's of good advice. It didn't cover boiler making, but don't let the title mislead you. Hard silver soldering jewelry is a lot more difficult than most of the silver soldering we do in this hobby. Spend an hour, and learn a lot, or spend $14.99 for a pretty good reference. 

Jeff


----------



## hardhatdiver (Nov 6, 2013)

It's funny you mention it. I picked up a copy of that yesterday. I was looking at the latest issue of Machinist's Workshop and caught a glimpse of that magazine at eye level. I agree, it is a worthwhile reference.

Regards,
Jeremy


----------

